# Exhausted all venues



## Brandisma (Sep 22, 2011)

I was taken off SSRI inhibitors for six months and suffered a major depressive episode and was suicidal. Once I was back on meds, I suffered a bladder infection and was prescribed ciprofloxacin. Within two days I developed burning pain in my bladder, genitals, mouth and nostrils. I was told I had to keep taking the cipro to prevent a superbug. One week later my intestines seized up and stopped working. I was unable to move my bowels. After two weeks without a bowel movement, I panicked and pushed with all my might and pushed my rectum and my bladder into my vagina. All my clinic, hospital and doctor visits during this time were a waste because no one would help me. I tried to find new doctors but no one would take me. It took me a year to find out what was wrong with me on the internet and to see a urologist. The urologist confirmed I now had Interstitial Cystitis, probably IBS with Constipation, Cystocele and Rectocele. Two months ago I found out I am B12 and Iron deficient. I can no longer think clearly and am no longer able to help myself. To prevent pain, I had to make up a combination IC and IBS diet, so I only eat white bread, white pasta, milk, potatoes, blueberries, carrots, beef, fish and poultry. Because of the brain fog, I can no longer focus on helping myself. I sleep 15 hours per day. I don't mind if I die, I just don't want to be in pain. I have even volunteered as a guinea pig at a local university so that hopefully others will someday be cured. I believe that my issues were caused by serotonin depletion in my gut when I was off SSRI's, stress from the major depressive episode that lasted 6 months, and the drug ciproflaxacin. I hope this information will be helpful towards a cure one day.


----------

